# So this is how my portfolio short ended up



## DrMagnificent (Jan 16, 2007)

Tell me what you think. I'd recommend clicking the button on the bottom right to make the screen smaller, it'll look a lot better.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WLWXi-01SQw


----------



## davepac7 (Jan 17, 2007)

Didn't watch the whole film. Might be good, but don't you think the admissions officers get tired of watching narrated films?


----------



## DrMagnificent (Jan 17, 2007)

Perhaps, but I don't really see it as a problem. Narration is only a negative when it's really unncecessary. I feel that it adds something in this case.


----------



## Evan (Jan 18, 2007)

i didnt really understand this film...it seemed to me like it was trying to lead up to something that never really happened. here is what i would suggest to make it better:

-work on voice over acting...it seemed like it was really lacking the urgency that... it seemed like the character barely cares about what was happening.

-add some music to enhance the emotion...it could help the audience connect with the story.

thats just what i think... better than some student films ive seen.


----------



## REDheadcommy (Jan 18, 2007)

i liked a lot of your shots, and you started strong, but then the whole excitement deal got boring cos after the initial "up" there was no down and no variation in mood. it was rather disappointing when nothing happened in the end. the voice over was really hard to understand, the words got slurred a lot and they were really poorly enunciated. there was also a lot of background sound that distracted, and the sound levels kept changing. i liked the accelerated editing near the end where your main character went into freakout mode though. that was some tiightt shiiit.


----------



## LDK (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey pretty neat, Good editing, lighting could be better and the voice over got a little bit old after a while, all in all not a bad film tho

Shout out to my fellow edmontonian on here! woot!


----------



## Evan (Jan 19, 2007)

word! didn't think i would find many people from home around here.


----------



## FromthemindofAD (Jan 19, 2007)

Let me begin by saying I enjoyed the fact that your film abruptly ended. It was realistic. The writing seemed cliche and alot of the shots seemed as if they came from the film "Signs". I must say though that your passion for film is obvious in your work, over all it was good.

Lastly, I feel the seriouness of the film comes off as cheesy. Being that the guy dies in the end, you should make it into a dramatic comedy. When your main character goes outside in the end, have him lock himself out of the house, say something like, "oh s**t!" and then have him die. Just an alternative. I think it would be great to show a sense of humor. A film such as yours is far too dry without it. 

Andy


----------



## DrMagnificent (Jan 20, 2007)

Haha, one of my friends also told me it reminded him of Signs. I've never seen it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Jan 20, 2007)

Interesting. You've got my vote. Cliche? Maybe. But any great movie is just a cliched idea done well and differently. I think you succeeded.

Like someone important once said:
"To do an ordinary task in an extraordinary way, then you will command the attention of the world." 

That quote isn't verbatim, but it rings true. Good job. Hope we both get in.

Tyler


----------

